# Broken stove top burner knobs, burner on.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

EURO KERA, 2 burner stove top. Probably, older version. Burner knobs are both broken. The second one broke about 2 hrs ago. Back burner turned on & off. Weird, unidentifiable chemical fumes when on so long. 

After much trying, I found a twisted metal cord like I've seen from a breaker box ( Conduit? Why metal?) under the stove top in a cupboard. Then, found an electrical cord w/ outlet in another cupboard ( connected to first) & unplugged it. Burner now off.

I asked for new knobs fr. maintenance, but, nothing, yet.
Any quick fix ideas? It's hard to regulate knobs & heat, even when whole.
What are the fumes, possibly?

Unable to copy photo, but here is similar stove top. 
http://www.houzz.com/photos/4575361...t-Dual-Electric-Cooktop-contemporary-cooktops


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

An appliance repairman, or shop should be able to sell you new or replacement knobs for it,

might be better than waiting for your maintenance department to get it together enough to get you those.



P.S. I got the joke in the other topic. THANKS


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually called Poison Control ( free here) & while talking to the guy about the fumes that gave me a sore throat, realized, that it probably got so hot that it heated the surfaces around it. Whether paint, or plastic or what, the horizontal board behind the stove top is *still* warm, at least an hour later. 

Freaky! But, with two doors open to the outside, an exhaust fan, a HEPA-like airfilter & the A/C ( I know a no no), it should get better. My animals usually tell me if there is a danger, they hate weird smells.

You're probably right about the knobs :wink2:
Thanks! It makes up for all those bad bl jokes :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have all the broken parts to the knob, both sides of the stem and parts.

You might be able to clamp them all together with a small fuel line band clamp, from the auto repair department.

The worm drive type, not the other kinds, But there might not be room to get the screw part down inside the housing after clamping it all together.

And the fumes might have been because the entire area was getting too hot causing it to off-gas before combusting into a catastrophe. 

Good call unplugging it for now.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Good call unplugging it for now. ED


Another question - I can cook if I plug it back in & use half the burner, then unplug. :wink2:
Haven't tried to buy knobs, yet.

But, the outlet is way in the back of a deep cupboard on the ground. I'd like to plug in my surge protector so I don't have to reach so far, but I'm concerned that the voltage of the outlet is different than regular outlets. 

The outlet isn't labeled, nor does it look different, but I believe the specs on the stove indicated an increased voltage. 220. Makes sense to me.

Electricity is not my forte. Is this a poor idea? Anyone?

I once didn't know the voltage of an unlabeled outlet & ruined a vacuum, & fan.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There should be no way to plug a 110 voltage plug into a 220 voltage outlet, in the USA , they are mandatory to be different sizes.
European things run on different voltages and sometimes will plug to usa outlets, but burn up.


Anyway if this is bad idea, the surge protector will be shorted out and destroyed.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> There should be no way to plug a 110 voltage plug into a 220 voltage outlet, in the USA , they are mandatory to be different sizes.
> European things run on different voltages and sometimes will plug to usa outlets, but burn up.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It is a regular, simple, three prong dual outlet! Everything is jury-rigged here. Owner from another country & maintenance from yet another country


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Used for 220V:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would use a voltage meter , if I was not sure of the outlets voltage.

The stovetop should have a tag on the underside stating what voltage and amperage it is designed to run on.

You might can lift it out enough to read it, or get underneath with a flashlight to read. 

And it should not matter who owns, or manages the place, in the USA it is to be by the laws here. But I know that many "hacks" do stupid things here. 


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I would use a voltage meter , if I was not sure of the outlets voltage.
> 
> The stovetop should have a tag on the underside stating what voltage and amperage it is designed to run on.
> 
> ...


It's actually pretty common here. I will tell Code Enforcement when I leave. It's a hazard to kids. The multiple wires @ the outlet are easily accessible. The hot water straight out of the tub faucet is 160 degrees. 

The stove specs are on that link above if I click on the stove photo. 220V. Different standards in India, Mexico and Iran, I guess.

Learning here on the chatroom, has increased my respect for electricians, and anyone who understands electricity, tremendously. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Except for the sad loss of the vacuum, it was interesting when the motor sounded more like a speeding truck! :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> It's actually pretty common here. I will tell Code Enforcement when I leave. It's a hazard to kids. The multiple wires @ the outlet are easily accessible. The hot water straight out of the tub faucet is 160 degrees.
> 
> The stove specs are on that link above if I click on the stove photo. 220V. Different standards in India, Mexico and Iran, I guess.
> 
> Learning here on the chatroom, has increased my respect for electricians, and anyone who understands electricity, tremendously. :wink2:


There was a n apartment complex here that had many rigged systems in it, extension cords from one unit feeding another unit, over hot water, fixtures hanging by the wires, and more.

The Fire safety inspector came by unannounced.

The next day there were 50 moving trucks at the place, and the community banded together and moved all the tenants to other "digs".

Then the owner "gave" the complex to the city, now it is parkland.



So that cooktop is 220, DO NOT plug your surge protector in.



ED


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Never seen a 220v dual outlet like that. Why not wait until Tuesday as this is Memorial Day weekend(3 day holiday) and everything is probably closed.
You shouldn't have to buy the knobs anyway.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The receptacle in the photo is a 15 amp, 120 volt receptacle. If someone wired it for 240 volt, it's a major problem.

However, I think the problem may be the link to the similar stove top. Here is a different link to another very similar looking one that is 120v.
http://www.amazon.com/Summit-Electric-Cooktop-Burners-Voltage/dp/B005IHNG5G


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> The receptacle in the photo is a 15 amp, 120 volt receptacle. If someone wired it for 240 volt, it's a major problem.
> 
> However, I think the problem may be the link to the similar stove top. Here is a different link to another very similar looking one that is 120v.
> http://www.amazon.com/Summit-Electric-Cooktop-Burners-Voltage/dp/B005IHNG5G


They are both the same approx. size. Would it be on the bottom? The voltage. It wouldn't surprise me if it was wrong. The electricity on both sides of the wall between the kitchen & vanity/bathroom has non-working outlets after a rain.

Sorry, de-nagorg already said to look on the bottom. :}

Edit: 120 VAC, 120 volts only, wire 2, UL listed. Label out of Whittier, CA 

So, surge-protector extension is okay? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tizzer said:


> Never seen a 220v dual outlet like that. Why not wait until Tuesday as this is Memorial Day weekend(3 day holiday) and everything is probably closed.
> You shouldn't have to buy the knobs anyway.



I cook a lot. :wink2:

There are a lot of "closed" apts that would have a knob to spare. But, good point about the weekend.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If the label states 120V , then your surge protector extension will be fine, temporarily.

But do try to get new knobs ASAP. On another thought, if those switches are that hard to operate, I think that they are on their "end of life cycle".

Meaning that they are probably close to being wore out.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea what the backsplash board may be made up of? Sorry no photo. It's a black, shiny 2" x4-5" *synthetic* appearing horizontal board directly behing the stovetop & sink. It doesn't appear to be painted on top, but an actual black material. 

There is only about an inch between the stovetop & the board. Probably why it heated up. I'm trying to figure out what the fumes were when it heated for two hours. The fumes caused problems.

Any knowledgeable answer will help. I can't even find it an example on the Internet.

The building is from 1969 but this looks recent.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Formica?

other laminate?

ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Your apartment sounds like a place we will read about some morning where some number of people lost their home and hopefully we don't see any casualties. Personally I would move but perhaps you are stuck there. Insist the stove get fixed or better yet replaced and eat take out or take away until then. I don't understand some landlords . Yeah I know tenants trash places and in some cases like the State I live in, tenants have incredible number of rights, but that is no excuse for renting a place that is unsafe.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

jimn01 said:


> Your apartment sounds like a place we will read about some morning where some number of people lost their home and hopefully we don't see any casualties. Personally I would move but perhaps you are stuck there. Insist the stove get fixed or better yet replaced and eat take out or take away until then. I don't understand some landlords . Yeah I know tenants trash places and in some cases like the State I live in, tenants have incredible number of rights, but that is no excuse for renting a place that is unsafe.


Thanks, so true. I just met an actual licensed plumber who told me the constant drip from the overhead pipes outside ( 6 mths) is from the condensation from the fact that the water is 160 degrees!!! He's rarely brought in, though. It's really, really bad here & I do need to move. :biggrin2: Esp. the criminal activity is bad but the police say it will be the property condition that causes it to be closed down. Possibly the $ is going toward a big mansion for the owners:devil3: or so I've heard.

I'm one tenant that doesn't trash places.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you ever get knobs? That back splash look deformed or melted?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tizzer said:


> Did you ever get knobs? That back splash look deformed or melted?


They gave me a too small one that didn't match or really fit until I smashed it down. I think the whole thing is dangerous. I have to press down hard, carefully turn it & hope it doesn't split like the others. ( The hardware store didn't have the appropriate knobs)

I suggested they tell people that it takes pressing down to work the knobs. . .I think that's why so many break, but that probably won't happen.

No, the back splash doesn't look deformed or melted. I guess it could have been the paint on the cabinets above,on the refrigerator nearby, or even on the wall. The back splash is just the nearest thing & and was hot an hour later, after heat off. It seems almost plastic like.

Did I mention that the maintenance guy is a heavy, heavy, heavy drinker? He just spent 6 days in jail. Some of my favorite patients were, but don't want my maintenance guy to be. . .

Only $1200/mth! It is California


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> They gave me a too small one that didn't match or really fit until I smashed it down. I think the whole thing is dangerous. I have to press down hard, carefully turn it & hope it doesn't split like the others. ( The hardware store didn't have the appropriate knobs) I suggested they tell people that it takes pressing down to work the knobs. . .I think that's why so many break, but that probably won't happen..,


Stove knobs that have to be pressed down before they can be turned are not uncommon. I think it's a safety feature. I've used several stoves in the past that were like that. 

If your maintenance/management guy has any concern for the apartments, he'd heed your advice and inform renters (should be part of new renter orientation), old an new, about the stove. Though, I thought people would easily know that. Stoves I've used had knobs that were slightly raised and push down easily. In your apartment building though, the stoves may be so old and not well maintained that they get so sticky.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Druidia said:


> Stove knobs that have to be pressed down before they can be turned are not uncommon. I think it's a safety feature. I've used several stoves in the past that were like that.
> 
> If your maintenance/management guy has any concern for the apartments, he'd heed your advice and inform renters (should be part of new renter orientation), old an new, about the stove. Though, I thought people would easily know that. Stoves I've used had knobs that were slightly raised and push down easily. In your apartment building though, the stoves may be so old and not well maintained that they get so sticky.


I think they're just broken (split) & it's hard to tell what the knobs are supposed to do unless one is an expert.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

It's July 1 and this stove/oven problem started in late May. And they just now gave you a knob you had to bash on with a hammer. Every apt. needs a working stove.
Do a little research.
http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-tenant-rights-withhold-rent-repair-deduct.html


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tizzer said:


> It's July 1 and this stove/oven problem started in late May. And they just now gave you a knob you had to bash on with a hammer. Every apt. needs a working stove.
> Do a little research.
> http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-tenant-rights-withhold-rent-repair-deduct.html


Just met a lawyer staying here, today. He told me Inspectors & Fire Chief came & "they" came & took out all the stove-tops, recently. I then asked the city Building Code, who said the stove tops' construction wasn't intended for long term use. . .not sure which part. Maybe that the burner is only an inch from the backsplash? I never knew because mine wasn't removed! He had no idea about what the backsplash was made of.

Oh well, thinking about the comments here, I realized I've never been in any kind of rental that was good, except my own (when I owned & rented out.)

I do know about my rights, thanks. It's just hard to make an enemy of your landlord while you are still there! :wink2: Thanks!

(they told me where the mansion is, so I will drive by, just to see where the money is going, & look harder for a house :}


----------

